
Show HN: Blockchain + Gmail = 1-Click Agreements and Certified Tracking - luisivan
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stampery-1-click-agreemen/odpaglcpeanhdlahlicpmcgibedmaipk
======
nestorp
Really great product! Finally a way to have legally valid tracking for my
emails...

